# France Introduces Seven-Month Long Border Controls



## witzend (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks like cross channel tours just got less likely for this year








						“Death of Schengen”: France Introduces Seven-Month Long Border Controls Amid Coronavirus - SchengenVisaInfo.com
					

France is the most recent country to join the rest of the Schengen Members on the introduction of internal border controls as a measure for fighting the further outbreak of the COVID-19. Contrary to the 20-day border reintroduction applied by the other countries, most of which have been extended...



					tinyurl.com


----------



## vwalan (Apr 21, 2020)

might even set some borders down here and keep kernow independant.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 21, 2020)

witzend said:


> Looks like cross channel tours just got less likely for this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"just got less likely"?  Did you notice the date of that item?


----------



## andyjanet (Apr 21, 2020)

3rd April a lot can happen in just a few days


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 21, 2020)

andyjanet said:


> 3rd April a lot can happen in just a few days



Aye, by my guess we must be exactly 18 years away from that date by now Andy...?


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 21, 2020)

I didn't read that as they've closed the border, just have controls in place between Schengen countries. As we've always had to go through French border controls I don't see how it makes any difference to those Brits wanting to spend their money in France.


----------



## witzend (Apr 21, 2020)

andyjanet said:


> 3rd April a lot can happen in just a few days


Only 18 days into the 7 months mentioned


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 22, 2020)

The virus is not going away.
Macron's idea just a taster of similar to come !


----------



## QFour (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks like we will not be going to France anytime soon. Have to start planning a trip round the Uk instead. Should not be too expensive especially if the petrol stations are paying us to take it away.


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 22, 2020)

Just a shame Food and Drink prices not better


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 22, 2020)

Suggest we be grateful for current prices right now, cos they won't be staying low for long - especially foodstuffs.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh, and forgot to say - be grateful we still *have* food!


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 22, 2020)

Talk about waffle. With the ferry movements into Portsmouth reduced the smell of their exhausts isn't nearly as strong. Speaking to a councillor about this I was told the council owned ferry port will be carbon neutral by 2022. Not the ferries that spew out the fumes, just the port itself.


----------



## Greengrass (Apr 22, 2020)

vwalan said:


> might even set some borders down here and keep kernow independant.


Great keep the pixies on there side of the border lol


----------



## vwalan (Apr 22, 2020)

Greengrass said:


> Great keep the pixies on there side of the border lol


we dont have pixies .
we have piskies. 
never mind though i know where its better to be.


----------



## witzend (Apr 22, 2020)

News today Spain talking of No tourists allowed for 12 mths


----------



## peter palance (Apr 23, 2020)

vwalan said:


> might even set some borders down here and keep kernow independant.


oh no you dont. be-leave it or not. my grand-sons are down there. go independant would you. this could be war, on the other hand i love them. try wales they looking for mobby. ok.pj. p.s. cymru-am-bydd.  tri--chynnig--i gymro.


----------



## peter palance (Apr 23, 2020)

vwalan said:


> we dont have pixies .
> we have piskies.
> never mind though i know where its better to be.


save one for me , ok.pj. bottoms up.?


----------



## peter palance (Apr 23, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Talk about waffle. With the ferry movements into Portsmouth reduced the smell of their exhausts isn't nearly as strong. Speaking to a councillor about this I was told the council owned ferry port will be carbon neutral by 2022. Not the ferries that spew out the fumes, just the port itself.


in a bottle eh, here's to it , ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Apr 23, 2020)

witzend said:


> News today Spain talking of No tourists allowed for 12 mths


what none from north africa, oh heck. ok.pj.


----------

